# John Deere LT 133 hood gone.



## louiewilmot955 (Sep 29, 2011)

Has anyone ever used a hood off of another make of tractor. It is so expensive to buy a replacement hood and I was curious if anyone has rigged up another hood to fit


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Louie, welcome to the forum.

Keep an eye on ebay. They always have JD hoods on sale. One day you may find one at a reasonable price. Also watch your local Craigslist.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As already mention check auctions for seen hoods fenders etc. of many models.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Do you need just the top hood or the top & bottom and maybe bumper as well??


----------



## Owen Burleson (Jul 20, 2017)

I had good luck buying a hood from these fellas. Flip MFG


----------

